# Tomini tang aggression



## Mido (Mar 5, 2018)

Hey guys/gals
my 3" to mini tang was the latest to be added to my 50 gal.. and that was 3 months ago... for two days now he has been an absolute jerk to my female clown forcing her to hide all day keeps chasing her and charging at her but no nipping...
he doesnt bother the male clown or any other fish...any thoughts? will this pass or shall he go?


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

What kind of clown? Anything other than ocy or perc are pretty mean, and even ocys and percs can get real mean when they get large.

Maybe the clown was trying to bully the tang? The tang of fed up and has decided to put the clown in its place for a few days?


----------



## Mido (Mar 5, 2018)

*tomini tang aggression*

thx fir ur reply,
they are true percs......
i used the feeding to twice a day formula two flakes now they are all much happier... and funny tp watch as the female perc plays dead when he starts charging now... but at least she is not hiding... the funny thing is that they are almost the same size... and the tang never picked on the male percent who is much smaller!!!... anyways it was a happy ending


----------

